# Mad Scientist Contraption tutorial



## TheWeirdKid (Jan 8, 2020)

*Hello all,*

*I am The Weird Kid or (DJ) and , since childhood I have had a profound love for everything Horror. Halloween had always been my favorite holiday. I used to do a big haunt at my house every year up until the market bust and then sold all my props and decorations to follow my other dream, filmmaking. *
* Anyway, I am still involved with film but decided I love making props too much to stop doing it so, I created a YouTube series called "The Weird Kid Show' which gives me an outlet to talk about anything and everything Horror related which includes props.*
* Since I was a poor kid growing up in New England, my family had limited resources so, I learned at an early age how to make stuff with household junk.*
* Anyway, I have a few tutorials up and am working on a big prop that I will do a tutorial on as well. I don't claim to be a professional artist. I just do this stuff out of love and figure if, I can help someone else then it is worth doing.*
* I will not beg for subscribers, you can subscribe if you want. I just ask that perhaps you take a minute to just check it out?*
* I am looking forward to getting to know everyone here and hopefully become accepted into the forum "family".*
* Thanks all!*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTpJDsxgeMjvlyQ55GPKfSw


----------



## TheWeirdKid (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice tutorial, the contraption looks fabulous, and the ending was shocking:jol:


----------



## TheWeirdKid (Jan 8, 2020)

thank you for checking it out. It's fun and hopefully helpful.


----------



## ReneFelker (Jul 14, 2019)

Great video.


----------

